# Cheap buckshot



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

midway has cases of 250 S&B 00 buck 2 3/4” flavor for $65/case right now. Not a bad deal.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

and they are out of stock already , I suppose that is how you know it was a good price.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

That’s how it sometimes goes!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Lee 18 cavity buckshot mold.....
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Lee-...po_ChKkiG-kktRludYRoCdvYQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Cheap "field or trap loads....on sale.
Open the ends and dump small shot out and reload with buckshot in you desired size.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

I still have about 20 pounds of #4 buck shot. Back in the day it was sold in 25 pound bags and cost about the same as any other size shot.

Seems I remember the recipe was something like a AA hull, 23 pellets, Ballistic products powdered plastic, a Herter's unsplit wad, Federal 209, and 4756. 

I had some loaded to max pressure that were stolen. They looked like ordinary AA trap loads. I still get a warm feeling when I think about the surprise the thief got when he fired one. Karma's gonna bite you.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Nimrod said:


> I still have about 20 pounds of #4 buck shot. Back in the day it was sold in 25 pound bags and cost about the same as any other size shot.
> 
> Seems I remember the recipe was something like a AA hull, 23 pellets, Ballistic products powdered plastic, a Herter's unsplit wad, Federal 209, and 4756.
> 
> I had some loaded to max pressure that were stolen. They looked like ordinary AA trap loads.* I still get a warm feeling when I think about the surprise the thief got when he fired one. Karma's gonna bite you.*


Hopefully it was in a sawed off pistol grip gun!!!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nimrod said:


> I still have about 20 pounds of #4 buck shot. Back in the day it was sold in 25 pound bags and cost about the same as any other size shot.
> 
> Seems I remember the recipe was something like a AA hull, 23 pellets, Ballistic products powdered plastic, a Herter's unsplit wad, Federal 209, and 4756.
> 
> I had some loaded to max pressure that were stolen. They looked like ordinary AA trap loads. I still get a warm feeling when I think about the surprise the thief got when he fired one. Karma's gonna bite you.


Back when buckshot was illegal in our state, FIL had loaded up some in the AA trap hulls.
I still have the #25 bag of 00, along with #6 shot in my lead bucket.

Have... some.... of the store bought "ready rolls"....around
Still illegal to hunt with..... and not many "roving bands of Zombies...so haven't loaded many up in a long time.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Buckshot not legal for hunting here either. I have a few boxes of factory rolled shells I bought for home defense. Haven't had occasion to try them out yet.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

We are a shotgun state, my buddy has killed nearly 100 deer with 00 buck, he swears by it....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I use 4 buck for home defense and predator hunting. Used slugs for deer for a little while.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys, I keep a lee #4 buckshot mold on hand and 10 or so pounds of cast shot on hand. And several hundred loaded rounds. Of #4 buck loaded with 27 pellets. I cast them harder, slightly lighter but seems to hit harder with no distortion. I use 26.5 grains of American select and a cheap wad in a Rio case from BMP. With a clear wad on top, with a roll crimp on top. Works flawlessly in all my 12 bores. 
Dutch


----------

